# Best way to get rid of Carp in pond?



## LAKOTA (Sep 17, 2012)

What's the best/quickest way to get rid of carp? A decision was made a couple years ago to stock a 20-30 acre pond my family fishes without professional advise. There was approx. 100 sterile Carp stocked in effort to rid the pond of _some_ of its grass. The Carp now range from around 5 - 20lbs.  The lake is completely barren now and offers absolutely no cover for Bass, and it is showing. What used to be healthy, fat Bass, have become very skinny and sick looking. Big mistake. 

Shot um, net um, catch um... or what??


----------



## EZ Spin (Sep 17, 2012)

Corn on a hook will catch them or invite some bow fisherman over if the water is clear enough. They make great fertilizer!


----------



## Nannyman (Sep 17, 2012)

Mow the edge and blow the clippings into the water. Do what ever you want to  them. They will come and eat the clippings.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 17, 2012)

You could always go another route and put in some cover for the bass. A few brushpiles can make a world of difference.

Have you ever seen the Bat signal they shine in the sky?  I'm not certain if you have to shine the silhouette of a carp or a dachshund to get his attention but it wouldn't take long for the non-caped-crusader Ol Captain and his sidekicks to rid your pond of it's bane. 

Except for his faithful sidekick's strict lick-and-release policy. 

Yeah, brushpiles.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 17, 2012)

Backlasher82 said:


> You could always go another route and put in some cover for the bass. A few brushpiles can make a world of difference.
> 
> Have you ever seen the Bat signal they shine in the sky?  I'm not certain if you have to shine the silhouette of a carp or a dachshund to get his attention but it wouldn't take long for the non-caped-crusader Ol Captain and his sidekicks to rid your pond of it's bane.
> 
> ...


Had the same brainwave about calling up Ol Captain and co.  I might've gone with a joke based on the A-Team though rather than Batman. 

Brush piles are a GREAT idea!  Lots of small lakes and ponds are more or less devoid of good cover.  Some well placed brush could likely change the entire face of that pond.


----------



## LAKOTA (Sep 17, 2012)

"Lick and Release"!

Brush piles and PVC attractors are already on my "to-do" list. Catching them by rod & reel would be fun,  but I would like to see a lot of the Carp disappear quickly. I would like to take a .22 and get rid of them because it would be quicker, but I know better. Bullets and water don't mix.

I like the grass as long as it's not taking over the lake (which it was). I think 10-15 Carp would have been the better answer, but it's too late now.


----------



## justrun (Sep 17, 2012)

*May as well make some money off of them.*

http://www.theonion.com/articles/new-zipcarp-service-offers-shortterm-carp-rentals,29494/


----------



## Coenen (Sep 17, 2012)

I like the bow fishing idea.  There are probably several people here on the board that either do, or know someone who does.

If you could bear the cost, couldn't you have the lake shocked and just remove the carp that way?


----------



## olcaptain (Sep 17, 2012)

I know a fella that could get up a group to catch some of those fish soon if you are interested. Might bring my dog and 10-15 of my buddies to help you with your "problem". Call me @ 404-405-3523 Tuesday after 7Pm or anytime this Thursday or simply send me a PM here. We will "Come see " you! Heck, we might even host a Tourney!!


----------



## olcaptain (Sep 17, 2012)

"Have you ever seen the Bat signal they shine in the sky?  I'm not certain if you have to shine the silhouette of a carp or a dachshund to get his attention but it wouldn't take long for the non-caped-crusader Ol Captain and his sidekicks to rid your pond of it's bane. 

Except for his faithful sidekick's strict lick-and-release policy. 

Yeah, brushpiles."


You got my attention


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 17, 2012)

Did you see the light in the sky? You sure came in a hurry.


----------



## olcaptain (Sep 18, 2012)

lagrangedave said:


> Did you see the light in the sky? You sure came in a hurry.



Even at almost 60, I respond pretty quickly to the "C" word! 

Come see us!


----------

